# ??????? Any Pigeon Loft ?????



## pigeon wing (Mar 14, 2011)

is there any pigeons loft big as a avg, 3 bedroom house? if so is there any pictures...


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

pigeon wing said:


> is there any pigeons loft big as a avg, 3 bedroom house? if so is there any pictures...


I met a guy a few weeks ago who has a loft that is 50 feet long by 12 feet wide. He also has an extension on the back that appears to be about 12' x 12', and a separate racing loft that is around 12' x 14'. That is over 900 square feet. My father-in-law's three bedroom ranch is 860 square feet.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

ptras said:


> I met a guy a few weeks ago who has a loft that is 50 feet long by 12 feet wide. He also has an extension on the back that appears to be about 12' x 12', and a separate racing loft that is around 12' x 14'. That is over 900 square feet. My father-in-law's three bedroom ranch is 860 square feet.


WOW, that would be one great loft


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

The things you could do with that kind of space!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> The things you could do with that kind of space!


Like spend a lot of time cleaning?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

........................................................................










SKYLAKE SION LOFT


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

..........................................................................











SKYLAKE SION LOFT


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> ........................................................................


Is this yours?


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

man it must be nice being rich


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

BBpigeons said:


> man it must be nice being rich


It sure must be


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That's not hers check her albums.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like Skylake Sions Loft.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Just a small Loft*

KvideraLoft.jpg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ptras said:


> Is this yours?


NO, he wanted a pic of a big loft..so I posted one.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Go to this site, it has lots of loft pictures:

http://gulfcoasthomingclub.com/lofts/lofts.shtml


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

ptras said:


> I met a guy a few weeks ago who has a loft that is 50 feet long by 12 feet wide. He also has an extension on the back that appears to be about 12' x 12', and a separate racing loft that is around 12' x 14'. That is over 900 square feet. My father-in-law's three bedroom ranch is 860 square feet.


He sent me a picture of his loft, but I'm not sure he would be happy with me posting it on a public forum. Funny thing is...when I first saw the picture, I said to myself "_No way that is 50 feet long._" When I actually went into the loft and looked down the hallway that runs the length of the loft in the back, I could see that it was *definitely *as large, or larger than he had said.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, actually this is one of the few moments in life when I feel a little bad for not being rich


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

ptras said:


> He sent me a picture of his loft, but I'm not sure he would be happy with me posting it on a public forum. Funny thing is...when I first saw the picture, I said to myself "_No way that is 50 feet long._" When I actually went into the loft and looked down the hallway that runs the length of the loft in the back, I could see that it was *definitely *as large, or larger than he had said.


Just draw us a picture of it lol lol


----------

